# "Old School"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Top Guns

May 23, 2013*

One of the most exciting and difficult moments of bay fishing is judging where, when and how to fish for the day. One could say it all worked out perfect for 3 guides Wednesday.

â€œWe went old school on the trout yesterday using methods very few are aware ofâ€ said Captain TJ Christensen as we spoke early Thursday morning before his trip. Well, you will have to book a trip with the this guide to find out anymore top secret info, because my lips are not opening.

Photos of Captainâ€™s TJ, Rick and Harold from yesterdayâ€™s trips.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"Full Moon"*

*May 24, 2013*

â€œThere is plenty of bait for the fish just up here,â€ said Captain TJ. â€œYou guys get ready to jump out right now.â€ Thursdayâ€™s light winds set up solid results for team Bay Flats. Wade fishing proved best for Team Bay Flats, but several boats did well drifting. The full moon has the afternoon action on stand by, in other words â€" â€œBetter catch them early.â€

Photos below are of Capt. Harold, TJ, Rick, Cooper and Stephen.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Weekend & Next Week Forecast*

_Just when things were looking positive with light winds and really good trout fishing of late. You may not want read any further. Oh well, here we go. _

*Friday*
Mostly cloudy with a chance of rain in the morning, then clear with a chance of rain. High of 84F with a heat index of 90F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 20%.

*Friday Night*
Clear. Low of 75F. Breezy. Winds from the ESE at 10 to 20 mph.

*Saturday*
Partly cloudy. Fog early. High of 84F with a heat index of 90F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 10 to 20 mph.

*Saturday Night*
Partly cloudy. Low of 73F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 15 to 20 mph.

*Sunday*
Partly cloudy. High of 82F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 10 to 20 mph.

*Sunday Night*
Partly cloudy. Low of 73F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 10 to 20 mph.

*Monday*
Partly cloudy in the morning, then clear. High of 82F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 10 to 20 mph.

*Monday Night*
Partly cloudy in the evening, then overcast. Low of 75F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 15 to 20 mph.

*Tuesday*
Overcast in the morning, then clear. High of 84F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 15 to 20 mph.

*Tuesday Night*
Clear. Low of 77F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 15 to 20 mph.

*Wednesday*
Partly cloudy. High of 84F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 15 to 20 mph.

*Wednesday Night*
Clear. Low of 77F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 15 to 20 mph.

*Thursday*
Clear. High of 86F with a heat index of 93F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 15 to 20 mph.

*Thursday Night*
Partly cloudy. Low of 75F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 15 to 20 mph.

*Friday*
Clear. High of 86F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 15 to 20 mph.

*Friday Night*
Clear. Low of 75F. Breezy. Winds from the SE at 10 to 20 mph.

*Saturday*
Clear. High of 86F. Winds from the ESE at 10 to 15 mph.

*Saturday Night*
Clear. Low of 73F. Winds from the ESE at 10 to 15 mph.

*Sunday*
Clear with a chance of a thunderstorm. High of 84F. Winds from the ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.

*www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.TexasMarine.com*


----------

